# Started ride with a tip



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Picked up a 5.0 pax on a 1.4x figured it was a new rider but he started the trip off by putting 5 dollars in my hand. I told him I see why you are rated so high.

Dude talked about how he saw it took me 5 minutes to get to him so he wanted to compensate me for the time. 

When people pay surge and tip they are truly the best pax


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Once had a rough looking Pax tip me $5 right off the bat as well. Explained with a wink he can be an obnoxious A-Hole in general,makes no apology for being that way,and the money was for having to deal and put up with him. He was certainly that as described, but in a weird way I somewhat enjoyed his company regardless. Drove a fair amount of decent people that day but it was the only tip I got .


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Got $100 once for sitting in a driveway 20 minutes with no trip taken. Best ping ever.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I've received one up front $5 tip as well, from a lady who was so happy to get in a "clean" Uber that didn't smell like smoke or have trash all over the floor.


----------



## jchc22 (Aug 25, 2016)

occupant said:


> I've received one up front $5 tip as well, from a lady who was so happy to get in a "clean" Uber that didn't smell like smoke or have trash all over the floor.


Crap sounds like my car!

jk, Tips are rare in my city but I love them when I get them.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I had a guy do that once but honestly I think he was a little bit special needs. He slept for half of the trip so it wasn't like he was a hassle or anything.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

Last Saturday @ 1:48 AM I drove a couple from a Bar to their house, it was @ 1.8 on the surge. The moment the Lady sat down in the back of the car she told me -"Can you please, turn off the music and don't talk?" I just nodded and waited for her husband to sit and I started driving. It was a 16 minute ride and 10.6 miles but strangely enough it didn't felt weird. Almost to the end of the trip the guy just told me a few directions since the address didn't have the number of the house on it. When we arrived I saw her getting up, she was asleep and just told her husband -"Give this guy a good tip". He gets his billfold and fumbled around for a bit, I figured that he didn't have a lot of singles, then he get 2 $ 20.00 bills and said -"You are a heck of a driver, this is $ 20 from her and $ 20 from me. Have a good night". His fare was $ 28.45 and my tip $ 40.00, last trip of the day best trip of the week. I guess I can learn to appreciate the "silent types".


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

When I speak to riders about tips....I always tell them....tip up front. You would be surprised how it will change what your driver will do for you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I had a pax of 3 people, mid 20's high as a kite. Before I get out of the parking lot they're like do you have change for a $20? I tell them I have $15, the guy was like "perfect, it was for your tip, here you go!"

I never would have pegged them as tippers much less upfront tippers!


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I picked up two drunks in front of a bar, they were going less than 2 miles to another bar. They were really wasted but were local and good natured, what I call Florida Drunks. Alcoholism as a lifestyle. They actually tipped and were surprised that some people didn't.


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

so I got a ping the other night that was across the street from where I had just dropped off a couple. The destination was a storage place. The GPS directed me to a gate that was on the side not the main gate, I called the rider to see where he wanted me to find him. Right away he says you've saved my life! I'm locked in! I go to where he is and he has to yell out his code to me to open the gate so he can leave. He drove his motorcycle over there to park it and the gate shut behind him and he couldn't get it to open to let him out. 

He went on and on about how glad he was that I was available to get him out and take him home. You guessed it ..... no tip.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Kater Gator said:


> so I got a ping the other night that was across the street from where I had just dropped off a couple. The destination was a storage place. The GPS directed me to a gate that was on the side not the main gate, I called the rider to see where he wanted me to find him. Right away he says you've saved my life! I'm locked in! I go to where he is and he has to yell out his code to me to open the gate so he can leave. He drove his motorcycle over there to park it and the gate shut behind him and he couldn't get it to open to let him out.
> 
> He went on and on about how glad he was that I was available to get him out and take him home. You guessed it ..... no tip.


Might not have had any cash with him.


----------

